# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Κράξιμο + επιθετικότητα.

## Orix

Δεν ξερω αλλά μου έχουνε σπάσει τα νευρα με το κοκατιλ μου, κραζει συνεχεια και ακαταπαυστα και ηρεμει οταν το σκεπάζω αλλά όχι παντα.
Έχει γίνει πολύ επιθετικό και μόλις πλησιασω το δάχτυλο μου παει να το ξεσκίσει, το βγάζω να πετάξει και κραζει σα υστερικό και μολις πάω κοντα του φεύγει, δεν παιρνει ουτε λιχουδιες ουτε τίποτε αλλα είναι στη τσιτα λες και δεν με ξέρει.

Ο πετσοπας μου είχε πει να του παρω ταίρι και του πηρα αλλα τελικά βγήκε αρσενικο και γινοταν ενας χαμος απο τα τσιμπίματα ωσπου αναγκάστηκα να χωρίσω τη ζευγαρόστρα. Παλι κραξίματα. Δεν ήταν επιθετικό.
Από τη στιγμή που πέθανε το άλλο αρσενικό έγινε επιθετικό. Καμια φορα οταν είναι στις καλες του ερχεται να το χαιδεψω αλλά στο τελος καταληγουμε σε τσιμπια. Του έχω καθρεπτάκι, μηπως τελικά του κανει κακό?
Είμαι απογοητευμένος και η υπομονή μου τελειώνει... Αχαριστία πια.

----------


## oasis

δεν καταλαβαινω την τελευταια φραση σου,εννοεις οτι το ζωντανο επειδη  του βαζεις φαγητο και νερο ειναι υποχρεωμενο να σου κανει τα χατηρια?  συγνωμη αν καταλαβα λαθος αλλα απο την διατυπωση εγω αυτο το συμπερασμα  εβγαλα. αν ειχες πεντε κοκατιλ αυτη την στιγμη το καθενα θα  συμπεριφεροταν διαφορετικα. το σιγουρο ειναι οτι θελει πολυ υπομονη και  δουλεια. το οτι δεν σε πλησιαζει ειναι θεμα εμπιστοσυνης και σε τι φαση  ειναι την συγκεκριμενη στιγμη το πουλι. μην απογοητευεσαι συνεχισε την  προσπαθεια σου. θα σου γραψω μερικα πραγματακια που ισως να τα  εφαρμοζεις ηδη. ανετο παλληλογραμμο κλουβι για να νιωθει ασφαλεια το  πουλι,ησυχος υπνος χωρις να ενοχλουμε με φωτα κτλ,παιχνιδια αρκετα που  να εναλλασονται ωστε να απασχολειται και να μην κραζει συνεχεια,ηρεμες  κινησεις απο σενα για να μην στρεσσαρεται,τουλαχιστον 1 με 1,5 ωρα να  ασχολεισαι μαζι του δημιουργικα (να εισαι κοντα του,να τον παρατηρεις,να  συμμετεχεις στο παιχνιδι του),να μην το τιμωρεις γιατι ειναι ζωντανο  πλασμα και καθε αντιδραση ειναι δικαιολογημενη. οπως ελεγε και μια  φιλη,οι παπαγαλοι δεν κραζουν οταν ειναι απασχολημενο το στομα τους  (πολλαπαιχνιδια για να μασανε). το πιο βασικο βεβαια το αφησα για το  τελος.....διαβασμα φιλε μου,πολυ διαβασμα!!! στο ιντερνετ θα βρεις  δεκαδες ποσταρισματα για θεματα ιδιο με το δικο σου. δεν θα απαντουσα  στο θεμα σου γιατι αυτες οι καταστασεις εχουν συζητηθει παρα πολλες  φορες και μπορεις ευκολα να βρεις τις απαντησεις και τα θεματα αυτα αλλα  αφορμη σταθηκε η τελευταια φραση στο ποστ σου. μην απογοητευεσαι,πολυ  διαβασμα και να ξερεις οτι παντου και παντα η εμπιστοσυνη κερδιζεται.
αν  νομιζεις οτι δεν εχεις αλλα κουραγια (επειδη αναφερεις οτι η υπομονη  σου τελειωνει) δωσε το ζωντανο σε καποιον φιλο για να περασετε ολοι  καλα. υπαρχουν και αλλα κατοικιδια λιγοτερα απαιτητικα (απλα ετυχε εμεις  να ειμαστε "αρρωστοι" με τους παπαγαλους).
υγ. ολο το ποστ το γραφω  με καλη διαθεση και καλοπροαιρετα και φυσικα χωρις δοση ειρωνειας. απλα  τα αναφερω γιατι στον γραπτο λογο πολλες φορες μπερδευομαστε με το υφος  των γραφομενων. προς αποφυγιν παρεξηγησεων

----------


## Orix

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, oasis.

ΥΓ. Αν φοβόσουνα ότι αυτά που έγραφες θα τα παρεξηγούσα τότε καλύτερα να μην τα εγραφες... Τέλος συζητήσεως.

----------


## ΒΙΒΗ

Καλημέρα και καλή βδομάδα Χρόνη. Θεωρώ ότι είσαι αρκετά απότομος στον τρόπο που απαντάς στον OASIS, ο οποίος το μόνο που θέλει είναι να σε βοηθήσει, με τις συμβουλές που σου δίνει. Κατά τ' άλλα,  όντως είναι παρεξηγήσιμο αυτό που γράφεις *"Είμαι απογοητευμένος και η υπομονή μου τελειώνει.."       * ???????. Δηλαδή τι θα κάνεις με το πουλάκι??????

----------


## olga

Γειά σου Χρόνη! Καταλαβαίνω πως ένα κόκατιλ μπορεί να γίνει επιθετικό με τις κραυγές του, ίσως να γίνεται επιθετικό γιατί είναι σε ηλικία να ζευγαρώσει, δυστηχώς όμως δεν μπορείς να κάνεις και πολλά πράγματα για να το ησυχάσεις και θέλει πολύ υπομονή για να μην σε δαγκώνει ποτε.. Εφόσον σε ενοχλεί γιατί δεν το ανταλάσεις με κάποιο πιο ήσυχο πουλί, όπως ένα καναρίνι για παράδειγμα που δεν κράζει αλλά κελαηδά όμορφα? Εγώ έχω και κόκατιλ και καναρίνια και αν αποφασίσεις πως δεν το θες είμαι πρόθυμή να ανταλάξουμε.

----------


## Orix

> Καλημέρα και καλή βδομάδα Χρόνη. Θεωρώ ότι είσαι αρκετά απότομος στον τρόπο που απαντάς στον OASIS, ο οποίος το μόνο που θέλει είναι να σε βοηθήσει, με τις συμβουλές που σου δίνει. Κατά τ' άλλα,  όντως είναι παρεξηγήσιμο αυτό που γράφεις *"Είμαι απογοητευμένος και η υπομονή μου τελειώνει.."       * ???????. Δηλαδή τι θα κάνεις με το πουλάκι??????


Άμα τα παίξω πια θα κοιταξω να το χαρίσω σε κάποιον με περισσότερη υπομονη. Αλλα θα το παλέψω, το 'χω 10 χρόνια.

----------


## Orix

> Γειά σου Χρόνη! Καταλαβαίνω πως ένα κόκατιλ μπορεί να γίνει επιθετικό με τις κραυγές του, ίσως να γίνεται επιθετικό γιατί είναι σε ηλικία να ζευγαρώσει, δυστηχώς όμως δεν μπορείς να κάνεις και πολλά πράγματα για να το ησυχάσεις και θέλει πολύ υπομονή για να μην σε δαγκώνει ποτε.. Εφόσον σε ενοχλεί γιατί δεν το ανταλάσεις με κάποιο πιο ήσυχο πουλί, όπως ένα καναρίνι για παράδειγμα που δεν κράζει αλλά κελαηδά όμορφα? Εγώ έχω και κόκατιλ και καναρίνια και αν αποφασίσεις πως δεν το θες είμαι πρόθυμή να ανταλάξουμε.


Πολύ ευγενικό εκ μέρους σου, ευχαριστώ & θα το έχω υπόψη μου  :Happy:   Εντάξει το έχω 10 χρόνια και είναι φιλαρακι μου και θα τη παλέψω αλλά όταν αντιδρά έτσι με πληγώνει μετα από τόσα χρόνια φροντίδας. Στεναχωριέμαι. Δεν ήταν έτσι παλιά, από τότε που πέθανε το αλλο αρσενικο που ήταν στο κλουβί το έπαθε. Ρε παιδί μου λες και μου λεει εσύ φταίς! Αλλά όταν ήτανε μαζι στο κλουβί το τσίμπαγε και αναγκαστηκα να χωρίσω τη ζευγαρώστρα. Το έχω καθρεπτάκι και του αρέσει, του αγόρασα σκαλίτσα και ουτε πατάει, θα κοιτάξω παλι για κανενα άλλο παιχνιδακι. Σήμερα έχει ηρεμήσει και με άφησε να το χαιδέψω πάλι. Άβυσος η ψυχη του παπαγάλου...

----------


## olga

Ε ίσως κάτι να το τρόμαξε και να αγρίεψε ξαφνικά, μην απελπίζεσαι απο μια κακή στιγμή. Αφού τον έχεις τόσα χρόνια είμαι σίγουρη πως γρηγορα θα είστε όπως παλιά!

----------


## Orix

Μακάρι μακάρι αλλά η επιθετικότητα του χτες και προχτες ήταν τόσο μεγάλη που έπαθα ένα σοκ.

----------


## maria ps

καλημέρα, κάπου έχω διαβάσει οτι τα καθρεφτάκια δεν κάνουν καλό, τους δημιουργούν νευρικότητα. μήπως να το έβγαζες? μπορεί ν ασχολείται αλλά αυτό ίσως παράλληλα του δημιουργεί υπερδιέγερση. και σίγουρα θέλει ταίρι. και το δικό μου κοκατίλ όταν το πήρα, ήταν νευρικό και χάλια μαύρα, στο μαγαζί μου είπαν οτι το επέστρεψε κάποιος επειδή φώναζε πολύ. έτσι έκανε και σ εμένα. όταν του πήρα θηλυκό ηρέμησε. γενικά βέβαια είναι φωνακλάς αλλά όχι ενοχλητικά. καλή εξέλιξη να έχετε

----------


## Orix

> καλημέρα, κάπου έχω διαβάσει οτι τα καθρεφτάκια δεν κάνουν καλό, τους δημιουργούν νευρικότητα. μήπως να το έβγαζες? μπορεί ν ασχολείται αλλά αυτό ίσως παράλληλα του δημιουργεί υπερδιέγερση. και σίγουρα θέλει ταίρι. και το δικό μου κοκατίλ όταν το πήρα, ήταν νευρικό και χάλια μαύρα, στο μαγαζί μου είπαν οτι το επέστρεψε κάποιος επειδή φώναζε πολύ. έτσι έκανε και σ εμένα. όταν του πήρα θηλυκό ηρέμησε. γενικά βέβαια είναι φωνακλάς αλλά όχι ενοχλητικά. καλή εξέλιξη να έχετε


Ευχαριστώ Μαρία. 

Θα ήθελα και από άλλα παιδιά να μου πούνε τη γνώμη τους για το καθρεπτάκι, το έβαλα εδώ και 2 χρόνια όταν πέθανε το άλλο αρσενικο.

----------


## moutro

Εγώ θα το έβγαζα στ θέση σου. Υπάρχουν περιπτωσεις πουλιών που βλέποντας το είδωλο τους και νομίζοντας οτι προκειται για άλλο πουλί, εκνευριζονται με την έλλειψη ανταποκρισης ή ακόμη μπορεί να μυρικάζουν τη τροφή για να δώσουν και στο "ταίρι" κάτι που βλάπτει τον οισοφάγο τους...

Όσον αφορά στο κράξιμο και την επιθετικότητα, καταρχάς και γω δεν πιστεύω οτι πρέπει να το παίρνεις προσωπικά... Δεν είναι ότι το πουλάκι σταματησε ξαφνικά να σε αγαπά είναι απλά ότι ως ζώο, υπάρχουν κάποια ένστικτα που σίγουρα θα υπερνικήσουν την καλή τους συμπεριφορά ανα φάσεις... Ο δικός μου πχ περασε μια περίοδο οπου πετούσε κατα πάνω μας με το που μας έβλεπε με επιθετική διάθεση, σαν αρπακτικό έκανε, αφού τον φοβόμουν και λίγο. Ομως και οι βολτες του συνεχισαν κανονικά, τον απέφευγα και οταν έβγαινε εξω δεν τον ενοχλούσα καθόλου. Αρχισε σιγά σιγά να με αναζητά εκείνος και απο τοτε δεν το ξαναέκανε... μην ξεχνας επισης ότι τα αρσενικά μπορεί να περνούν φάσεις οίστρου και τοτε οι φωνές και τα νεύρα ειναι στο φορτε τους...

----------


## maria ps

άσχετο... κάτσε να χεις παιδί στην εφηβεία, να δεις εκεί επιθετικότητα

----------


## ΒΙΒΗ

> Άμα τα παίξω πια θα κοιταξω να το χαρίσω σε κάποιον με περισσότερη υπομονη. Αλλα θα το παλέψω, το 'χω 10 χρόνια.


Τώρα μιλάς καθαρά. Γιατί πριν παρεξηγήθηκαν τα γραπτά σου. Μήπως το έχεις πολλές ώρες σκεπασμένο? Μήπως  το καθρεφτάκι του σπάει τα νεύρα? Δες τις συμβουλές που σου έχουν δώσει και άλλα παιδιά από το forum και νομίζω ότι θα ξεπεράσετε τα όποια προβλήματα.

----------


## ΒΙΒΗ

> άσχετο... κάτσε να χεις παιδί στην εφηβεία, να δεις εκεί επιθετικότητα


Χα χα χα χα. Όντως !!!

----------


## Orix

> Τώρα μιλάς καθαρά. Γιατί πριν παρεξηγήθηκαν τα γραπτά σου. Μήπως το έχεις πολλές ώρες σκεπασμένο? Μήπως  το καθρεφτάκι του σπάει τα νεύρα? Δες τις συμβουλές που σου έχουν δώσει και άλλα παιδιά από το forum και νομίζω ότι θα ξεπεράσετε τα όποια προβλήματα.


Έτσι από περιέργεια, που πήγε το μυαλό σου Βιβή?

----------


## Orix

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις όλους. Περιμένω και άλλες γνώμες για το καθρεπτάκι αν θέλετε.

----------


## ΒΙΒΗ

> Έτσι από περιέργεια, που πήγε το μυαλό σου Βιβή?


Αμ έτσι όπως το έγραψες, που να πάει το μυαλό μου? Σε καλό πάντως δεν πήγε!!! Έχουν ακούσει πολλά τ' αυτιά μου και έχουν δει και τα μάτια μου. Το σκυλάκι που είχα κάποτε το είχα βρει δεμένο σε δέντρο!!!! Οπότε τι να σου λέω, καταλαβαίνεις.

----------


## oasis

οτι εχω γραψει ειναι σωστο και με τις απαραιτητες διευκρινησεις για να μην απαντησει καποιος οπως απαντησες εσυ....

----------


## Anestisko

Εγω θα συμφωνησω με την Μαρθα οσον αφορα το καθρεπτακι... οντως υπαρχουν πουλακια οπου βλεποντας την οψη τους στον καθρεφτη συλογιζονται διαφορα με αποτελεσμα να στρεσαρονται. τελικως σου συνιστω να το βγαλεις για καποιο χρονικο διαστημα και να παρατηρισεις εαν υφιστανται αλλαγες στην συμπεριφορα του.

----------


## Orix

Σας έχω hot news. Ευχάριστα.

Λοιπόν, το καθρεπτάκι έφυγε εντελώς εδώ και μία εβδομάδα και έχω ένα νέο κοκατιλ!
Άλλαξε εντελώς συμπεριφορά μιλάμε ότι σταμάτησε τις υστερίες και τα κραξίματα! Αλήθεια.
Μιλάμε για ένα εντελώς νέο πουλί. Ουφ, το πόσο χάρηκα δε λέγεται  :Jumping0011: 

Μιλάμε ότι χανακελάηδησε που μονο έκραζε. Απίστευτο. Ηρέμησε το καημένο.
Που να το 'ξερα νωρίτερα.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Καραντινα δεν κρατησες???

----------


## vicky_ath

> Καραντινα δεν κρατησες???


Τι καραντίνα βρε Νίκο???

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Τι καραντίνα βρε Νίκο???





> εδώ και μία εβδομάδα και έχω ένα νέο κοκατιλ!
> Άλλαξε εντελώς συμπεριφορά μιλάμε ότι σταμάτησε τις υστερίες και τα κραξίματα!
> 
> Μιλάμε ότι χανακελάηδησε που μονο έκραζε. Απίστευτο. Ηρέμησε το καημένο.
> Που να το 'ξερα νωρίτερα.


...  :Happy:

----------


## vicky_ath

Ο Χρόνης εννοεί ότι βγάζοντας το καθρεφτάκι έχει ένα νέο σε συμπεριφορά κοκατίλ... δλδ άλλαξε πολύ και ηρέμησε...
Ή τουλάχιστον αυτό κατάλαβα.......

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Ο Χρόνης εννοεί ότι βγάζοντας το καθρεφτάκι έχει ένα νέο σε συμπεριφορά κοκατίλ... δλδ άλλαξε πολύ και ηρέμησε...
> Ή τουλάχιστον αυτό κατάλαβα.......


Μαλλον εχεις δικιο Βικυ..! Ας περιμενουμε τον Χρονη να μας απαντησει..!

----------


## Anestisko

Χρονη πραγματικα χαρικα για το πουλακι σου... εγω και η Μαρθα(αν θυμαμαι καλα) σου ειχαμε προτεινει να το βγαλεις για καποιο χρονικο διαστημα, και υσακουστημεν!!! χαχαχα.....!

----------


## Orix

> Καραντινα δεν κρατησες???


Μεταφορικά μιλούσα Νικο. Άλλαξε η συμπεριφορα του σαν να είναι νέο πουλί.




> Ο Χρόνης εννοεί ότι βγάζοντας το καθρεφτάκι έχει ένα νέο σε συμπεριφορά κοκατίλ... δλδ άλλαξε πολύ και ηρέμησε...
> Ή τουλάχιστον αυτό κατάλαβα.......


Αυτό ακριβώς! Ηρέμησε.




> Χρονη πραγματικα χαρικα για το πουλακι σου... εγω και η Μαρθα(αν θυμαμαι καλα) σου ειχαμε προτεινει να το βγαλεις για καποιο χρονικο διαστημα, και υσακουστημεν!!! χαχαχα.....!


Ναι ναι, σας άκουσα και ομολογώ δεν το περίμενα! Ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές. Ποτέ πια καθρεπτάκιαααααααα.

----------


## Anestisko

ποτεεεεεεεε χαχα!! :winky:

----------


## Orix

Ναιιιιιιιι  :Jumping0011:

----------


## moutro

Πολύ χαιρομαι!!!!! Αντε να ηρεμήσετε κ οι 2 !!!! Για να καταλαβεις ο δικος μου πηγαίνει και κοιτάζεται στη φραπεδιέρα, που ειναι inox και δεν θέλει καθόλου να τον ενοχλεις οταν το κανει αυτό. Είναι η μονη πραγματική δαγκωνιά που μου εχει δώσει για αυτό το λόγο , για την αντανάλαση του... Μισή ώρα κρύβω πράγματα οποτε τον βγάζω βολτα!!! 
Καλή συνέχεια!!!

----------

